# Where do I sell all these things?



## fingletang (Apr 16, 2014)

I am really finding a lot and last year found around 2 thousand. Anyone know to who or where I can sell these models. I know in the next two weeks I will be finding several pounds. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'd have to ask the wife to see if she'll let me buy some models, won't hurt to ask!!!


----------



## maxx (May 2, 2015)

ill buy a bunch. let me know how much. thanks.


----------



## halina (May 1, 2015)

I will buy 100llb if the price is right!


----------

